# Anyone for sliced donkey?



## bill hopkinson (Oct 6, 2014)

Just to show you can eat adventurously on a diabetic diet I chose the sliced donkey at a restaurant for lunch.
In Guilin now, oustanding natural beauty, and a half western half chinese place had a cold entree of sliced donkey. No sauces and unwanted carbs, just donkey and boiled peanuts.
I would like to say that donkey had a kick but it didn't. Less flavour than lamb or goat, not as sweet as horse, but a dense textured meat more like beef.
I liked it.​


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm sure I had some donkey in a beef lasagne I had once!  Sounds bizarre Bill, good to hear you are having a good time


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't understand why people get so upset about eating different animals.  If you eat pigs, sheep and cows then why not donkeys, horses, squirrels or anything else, you either agree with eating animals or you don't!

The only reason to get upset about the horsemeat scandal is that if it says beef on the packet then it should be beef in the packet; but some people were carrying on as if just eating horses was a crime.  Why??  I myself would try the meat from any animal; I don't like offal, but that's only because I don't like the taste, nothing to do with what it is.

Glad you enjoyed your donkey!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 6, 2014)

"HEE Hallways" has things like that we hes away


----------



## MacG3 (Oct 6, 2014)

bill hopkinson said:


> I would like to say that donkey had a kick​



That's my favourite one liner in a long time 

Hope you're having a great time.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 7, 2014)

Yep, I quite like my food on the hoof too.

I agree with Sally71 about sensitivities about eating different animals, though. It's all rather silly really. Still, I guess I wouldn't eat my cats. But the neighbours'? They're fair game as far as I'm concerned (but only so long as I don't know their names)! 

Andy


----------

